# Personal Trainer



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Would anyone here know how much Personal Trainers charge in or abouts per half hour/45 min in KL? 
Thanks


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Am curious about this myself - need to shed a few kilos...


----------

